# Plane identification



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

So, I started doing some sharpening of my chisels and planes and it occurred to me that I don't know the brand on the plane in the pictures. 

A little history, this plane belonged to my grandfather and is pretty much in the condition I received it in. I got it in 1979 or 80 when my grandfather retired he was in his mid-eighties. He passed away in 1983 at age 89.

As for the plane, it has no markings other that No 5 and that a pattern had been apply for. I checked the blade for any stamping as well as the frog, but had no luck 

So does anyone recognize the plane? I'm thinking it may be from the 30's or 40's, any thoughts?

Thanks in advance for any help you may be able to provide.

Paul


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm not sure of the maker, but I'm pretty sure it is a No. 5 :huh:

Sorry... couldn't resist.

Very cool to have some of your Grandfathers tools! :thumbsup:


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Does look like a Gage plane style...

Could be Stanley made...

Edit: More info...Have a OVB Gage Plane, made by Stanley
That has that marking behind the frog, puts it around early 1920, I believe after 1923 Markings behind the frog Started with the letter G

Example would be a #5 would be G5


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks a lot acowboy, I feel like it was just put under my Christmas tree. Wow, the 20's, nice old tool. 

Never used it much (at all) I did drop it once and cracked one side of the casting. I did braze it and it should be fine for woodworking. My blades are well worn, but still have some life left.

Paul


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Hope to see the progress, yours as well as mine is a type 1..

Enjoy the restore...kudos..:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

If you want to see the components of this plane, the Brass City Records site has some pictures of the plane taken apart and details of the design.

Seems like a robust design. 

Stanley purchased the Vineland Gage company for its patent and made planes for some decades. Not common these days.

http://www.brasscityrecords.com/toolworks/museum/stanley_G-6/stanley_G6.html


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

I hate to sound like a dummy, but could you please clue me in on what is a type 1. I have seen type 1,2 and 3 and am unsure of the meaning. I'm thinking it has to do with age and not condition. Is this correct? Thanks

Paul


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Fastback said:


> I hate to sound like a dummy, but could you please clue me in on what is a type 1. I have seen type 1,2 and 3 and am unsure of the meaning. I'm thinking it has to do with age and not condition. Is this correct? Thanks
> 
> Paul


From my memory, Type one's where produced right after Stanley's buy out of Gage. Stanley owned the rights to the patent, but still have to re apply for Patent rights...hence plane with "Pat apld for" are #1, 

The #2 are the planes with Pat dates, after the patent was granted.

The #3 are the planes with the G in the casting.

Someone will correct me if I am wrong,
will do a little more research, with my bookmarks and try to provide dates.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Dave Paine said:


> Seems like a robust design.


Dave, 
it is a good design, as there is very little backlash on the adjusting of the blade depth knob.

Also Sargent came out with a similar design called there Auto Set Plane.
believe the 700 series.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Fastback said:


> I hate to sound like a dummy, but could you please clue me in on what is a type 1. I have seen type 1,2 and 3 and am unsure of the meaning. I'm thinking it has to do with age and not condition. Is this correct?


Vintage hand planes evolved over the years. The manufacturers did not stamp a "model" number to reflect the features of the plane. As we look back, some people documenting the history of the hand planes use the term "Type" to mean a certain group of features. The documentation of which features are in which "Type" and when the "Type was being manufacturer is called a Type Study.

There are several Types Studies for Stanley-Bailey bench planes. Not as easy to find the Type Study for other planes.

The manufacturers did not always use the same components. Sometimes they used up existing inventory.

I have a No. 6 with a hole in the casting for the frog adjustment screw, but the frog does not have the hole or plate for the frog adjustment. I think this is original. The new casting came out, but Stanley was still using up the inventory of the old frog.

Hence we can get planes which may be a mix of components.

One Type Study is Hyper Kitten. There are others. Just do an internet search for "Stanley plane type study" and you will find others.

http://www.hyperkitten.com/tools/stanley_bench_plane/


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks guys, a lot of good information.

Paul


----------

